# Lionel Switch #5121 (sketchup drawing)



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

3D Sketchup drawing of a Lionel 5121
O27 scale
Click here

Its not perfect, but pretty darn close. Mine is an all brown color, so I took the liberty of changing the colors some.
What direction is this switch called? Right Hand" I would like to update the description better in Sketchup.









It kind of looks like a battle ship from a distance, and some Guinness.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Technically, that appears to be a Lionel 5022 manual control right hand switch. The 5121 is left hand and the 5122 is right hand. Right vs. left is defined by which way the curve turns from the straight section.

I say your drawing is the 5022 because it lacks the hookups for a remote control. Compare these images to see what I mean.

5022:








5122:








The left-hand equivalent is the 5021.

By the way, that is a really nice drawing!


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks, I updated the model numbers and the description. I actually used a 5121 to make the drawings, just was lazy about putting the terminals. But worked out well, I just changed the model number to the correct number.
Guess I will add the terminals and upload that image as well.
"should" not be hard to as the terminals.


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

ok, added the terminals: 5122


----------

